# SHEEP HOUSING PICS



## annie3001 (Sep 4, 2010)

first hello everyone!
I am still a bit new to the site here, i generally and logged on to byc, but come over here quite a bit.
before i buy 2 sheep, my question is housing. 
we are in the process of building a third chicken coop, which i wont be using. right now. its a large shed like coop. i was wondering if i can use it for my sheep. 
i can expand it out. its more like a box style. i have photos but they are off byc, ill see if i can upload them onto here.  
i dont have exact dimensions, but my sheep will have access both indoors and out. 
questions now,
would i have to be considered with predators with sheep.
i am in the country in the state of connecticut. 
Would anyone have any pictures of their sheep housing they can share with me? i would be ever so greatful for some idears! 
i also would like the sheep to be protected, can i use poulty fencing for them, near their enclosed home?
My whole yard is completely fenced in, so the sheep would have access to the yard, when i am home. 
thank you all in advance! i enjoy the knowledge everyone shares here!



andrea-


----------



## goodhors (Sep 4, 2010)

I would think a shed type building would be fine for sheep.  Depending on size, you may want to reduce access to all parts of the building so sheep only use one part.  You can then store any feed in cans, hay bales outside their reach but handy for you.  Does building have more than one person sized door?  You could have the sheep enter and exit using one door, while the other part of building, feed or storage area is accessed with the other door.

The heavy wire panel makes a good restraint area.  Our TSC store sells "goat panel" which has 4" squares, top to bottom.  The small holes are great for sheep pens, they can't get caught in them like with cow or combination panels.  Goat panel is more expensive than the other kinds of rigid panel, uses more wire.  You could cut any wire panel to smaller sizes, make one small piece a gate into pen in the shed for feeding or cleaning.  Extra panel left can be put to many uses.

Depending on how many sheep you have, you might even want to have a small, separate pen if one is sick or going to lamb.  I think our pen is about 8ft x 8ft for two market lambs, using the goat panel pieces.  Lambs are in stall until they gain some size, can graze out on grass, then in only for nights.  Plenty of room, easy to clean.  Stall mats also sold at TSC or sometimes found used, make a great floor to a pen or stall.  They are easy to clean, insulate from the ground to keep floor even and flat, warmer to the animal.

I am not sure if poultry fence (chicken wire) will take the abuse sheep give wire fence.  Electric wire only works if sheep have bald faces, thin or sheared wool, so they can feel the electric and learn to stay away.  I don't think I would recommend the cheaper, rigid wire panels because heads fit thru those bigger holes.  Sheep could get hung up in them.  Maybe the welded wire and T-posts for perimeter fencing.  Small holes, fairly solid and strong.  Sheep can be good jumpers too, so nothing very short.

A lot of times you can find used chainlink fence, which is pretty good fencing.  Make sure the fabric is wired down TIGHT to the ground.  Tight on the posts prevents sheep escapes, possible loose dog type predators burrowing under.  Not sure what problems might be in your area.  Out in the boonies, could be larger varmints.  Chainlink or other 48-54 inch tall fence probably won't stop those.  Suburban, your worst pest will be loose dogs from the neighbors.

If you can catch loose dogs, I would.  Tie up or cage the dog and just call Animal Control to pick them up.  For some reason suburban folks don't think they need to restrain their dogs.  Best to let the AC folks deal with loose nusiance dogs and owners.  The NICEST pet dog can easily become a sheep killer, even LITTLE ones.  Dogs ARE predators, built into their genes!  Don't be nice about it, call AC to come get the dogs.


----------



## patandchickens (Sep 4, 2010)

If by poultry fencing you mean hexagonal chickenwire, sheep will bull right through it if they choose, and so will dogs and coyotes on their way in to eat your sheep.

Dogs and coyotes are major predator problems in most areas. Sheep are not the easiest livestock to keep alive, because of this -- definitely invest in GOOD GOOD fencing, preferably with well-tended very-high-voltage electricity involved, plus other precautions.

Otherwise, a (clean, extra well ventilated to the point of "fresh air") chicken coop should make perfectly usable housing for sheep, at least if there is no ram involved.

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## annie3001 (Sep 6, 2010)

thank you kindly for your replies... i am gonna invest in good fencing, as i have with our chickens. 
i am going to look into the panel idears. thank you.  we dont have tsc where i live, but we have a farm supply store (where i buy hay and chicken feed) i am betting they might have something i can find. i wonder about home depot too? 
i like the idear of the tough dog type fencing, for the area the sheep may be. in other words, they are going to be out, but i want them to have access enlcosed and outdoors all the time.  when its colder or perhaps really hard rain, i will tarp over the enclosed run. i was hoping for photos from you all! 
i did locate a useful website. i think it was called "all about sheep 101" or something similar to that, they had pics of some sheep housing. 
i am so excited  to start my new animal adventure!


----------



## tiffanyh (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Annie. Nice to have a fellow "connecticut-er" around!

Home depot really only carries the welded wire which does not hold up well to the sheep or goats. Tractor supply will ship (although expensive), what about Shagbark Lumber, there are a couple central in the state and they order whatever you need and will even ship to some areas for a very low price. 

Good luck with your sheep.


----------

